
Ask HN: Are you syncing the browsers history and passwords accross devices? - bugBunny
I&#x27;m old-fashioned, I don&#x27;t trust people or companies :) but syncing between devices would save me a lot of time, no matter if it&#x27;s passwords or pages I&#x27;ve visited.
Should I separate important and irrelevant passwords? How safe is it?
Also, which browser do you use for this purpose, if you use one.
======
dclaw
I use unix pass [https://passwordstore.org](https://passwordstore.org) and a
self-hosted git repo to sync my passwords across devices. I don't trust any
browsers with my data passing through their servers.

------
sethammons
I self host bitwarden for password management. This gives me access to
passwords on all my devices. I don’t sync history however, nor tabs.

~~~
bugBunny
Yes I can mix up my own password encryption on some cloud service.. I need
sites I came across at work machine to quickly reopen when at home office.

